# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Slicer Discussion >  Layering items on a DLP printer

## uminded

I am thinking of getting a DLP printer but am not sure how I can maximize the print volume and cleanup hassle. 

How can I stack a bunch of prints and have the needed supports without affecting the lower parts quality?

----------


## Cooper

Titan 1 is DPL based and looks rather interesting. A DLP is always faster, in general. Check this project design which I decided to use to do my college homework on 3d printing: kudo3d.com/portfolio-items/big-eiffel-tower

----------

